# Coming back to Chapala via Nogales



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings to all our ExpatForum friends!

Well by husband got a clean bill of health from his doctor and we are leaving Feb 1 for Chapala. 

We thought we would enter at Nogales this time and we were wondering if there were any tips any of you could offer. Yes we will be with our dog, a Kerry Blue Terrier named Chelsea. So tips such as the following would be appreciated:

Would it be easier to enter early in the morning (like 6a or 7a)?
Are they stricter at this border crossing than Laredo?
What's the weather like around there these days?
How far should we drive the first day? Second day? etc.?
How many days will it take us before we reach Chapala?

So those, plus anything else you can think of will be of great help and really appreciated.

We look forward to hearing from all of you soon.

Julie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. Early is good. They are more strict at all crossings now, so check the rules and limits.
2. Our 'winter' begins to depart about the time you will arrive.......normally; but this year has been cool.
3. 7-8 hours should take you to Los Mochis, where you should consider stopping.
Another 4 hours will take you into Mazatlan, where you should stop again and spend an afternoon on the beach. It will be worth your while to spend $200 for the night at a place like Pueblo Bonito. You won't regret it! If you can tear yourself away the next morning, get an early start for Guadalajara and Chapala; a 7 hour drive. Or, start later and stop again in Tepic.
4. That all depends on how much you love the beach. February is a good beach month.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*nogales/chapala*

entering mexico thorugh the MARIPOSA exit.... wich is the truck entrance into mexico is the best way.... for your mexico auto insurance you might want to get a quote from san xavier mexico car insurance.... they are very reasonable.

from nogales to hermosillo is about 5 hours... if you arrive to nogales/usa around 1pm... i would recomend entering into mexico and sleeping in hermosillo... 

and depending what time you begin your way south, you might consider taking the mazatlan playas exit on the toll road... the exit seems to be in the middle of nowhere but if you take that exit and head towards the beach the road you exit at will end up at the zona dorada/ about 600 yards from playa brujas.... regardless, its a good detour that takes you directly into zona dorada for food/gas.

when i leave hermosillo i plan on stopping in obregon for food, well... carl's jr for a tasty hamburguer and a vanilla shake..

lane:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This link is from a few years ago but should be pretty accurate.

Nogales Truck crossing & KM 21


I made it to Navojoa the first night with an early Nogales start. A couple good motels as you enter Navojoa. Second night in Tepic but wsa a very long drive before the new highway from Maz-Tepic .... should be easier now. No gas on the new highway so tank up in Maz. Tepic to Lakeside should be about 4-5 hours


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

*Coming you way in April*



sparks said:


> This link is from a few years ago but should be pretty accurate.
> 
> Nogales Truck crossing & KM 21
> 
> ...




Hello 

Thanks for the info. I am coming your way in April I would like to ask questions before we leave if I could. We are coming from the Vegas are through Nogales.
We are hoping to be in Jocotepc as well.

SB


----------

